# Clear Coat on Ornaments



## Pendulum (May 12, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and have recently bought a lovely royal blue rose tail boy a few weeks ago. I've done countless hours of research to make sure he gets the best care I can provide for him. 

Anyway, I decided to buy the Zoo Med Floating Betta Log and as soon as that thing touched the waters he was instantly obsessed. No more laying on top of the thermometer to sleep! After additional hours of research, I've read the paint on the log chips after 1-4 months of use. Heartbroken, I decided to see if there was a way to prevent chipping or make it safe to keep for years to come. 

I've read that other fish owners having trouble with ornaments chipping paint were using clear coat spray to seal in the paint and prevent future chipping. So my question is: *For those who are continuously/previously used clear coat spray, which brand did you use for your ornaments with success?* Obviously, I'm asking this to see if I can find anything I can seal the paint on the log so my betta can safely use the log with joy. Krylon seems to get lots of praise for aquatic decorations. 

Yes, I've already read the dangers behind spraying ornaments for fish tanks and I've read the unfortunate stories of people who were unsuccessful. Everything has its pros and cons and I'm staying open minded and learning while trying to absorb as much information as I can. I also understand that if I am unsure of dropping something in the tank then I simply shouldn't do it. I'm not here to promote anything dangerous nor am I going to drop anything dangerous in my own fish tank without adequate information. I'm here to ask and learn from more experienced fish owners .

I see that a handful of people like to create their own tank ornaments and use Krylon to seal their paint work. With LOTS of days to cure their work, many claim that it's safe to use submerged underwater in their tanks. Anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Following! I have the same log and the same question haha. I read about plasti-dip on here to seal ornaments.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I have used clear Plasti Dip successfully to coat ornaments and 3D backgrounds in my tanks. I think I probably have something coated in it in every tank I own. I even had a conversation with the company representatives at a hardware trade show, and they assured me it is aquarium safe when cured. Many people use it to coat spray bars, filter tubes, etc. 

That being said - there is one forum member here who had trouble with the Plasti Dip causing a film/chemical smell in the water, so that's something to consider. Maybe it depends on how you apply it, how long you cure it, etc.


----------



## Pendulum (May 12, 2014)

Ah yes, I've seen previously that Plasti-Dip was something to consider. I had forgotten about that! People have also complained about strong smells from using Krylon as well despite, "...curing for over 30 days". It's just as you said, givemethatfish, it pretty much depends on how many coats, how long you've cured, etc etc. And it may not give the same results for everyone.

But my poor boy loves the log so much I'm willing to try something like Plasti-Dip or Krylon. If it doesn't work I can just buy a new one and keep returning it for a new one every month or so... But something like a clear coat to seal the paint is my main interest since I also want to upgrade his tank for something bigger when I can and buy him a nice big castle with it haha.

Thank you very much for the replies! Hoping to see if anyone else will share their experience .


EDIT: PS, Were you using "Plasti Dip Multipurpose Rubber Coating, Clear" for your ornaments, Givemethatfish?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, that's exactly what I use. I used the spray form. What I normally do is apply 3 or 4 very thin, quick coats, letting it dry overnight in between and then let it sit for about 72 hours or all the smell is gone before putting it into the tank. I do not think you actually need to let it dry for that long in between coats, but I am pretty busy so I really only ever get enough time to run into the basement and throw on a quick coat once a day. Plasti Dip is made to peel off if you want it to, but I've never had an issue with it peeling off on its own. The trick is multiple, very thin coats and be sure you get complete coverage and a complete seal with each coat so it essentially is sticking to itself as it dries.


----------



## Pendulum (May 12, 2014)

Sounds great and it makes sense. Thanks so much for sharing your experience, Givemethatfish. I'll definitely take a look at the can and maybe I'll try it out on some old ornaments as a test run. Thanks again!


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Do you coat the bottom, too, Givemethatfish? How do you coat the insides, in my imagination it wouldn't go on evenly?


----------



## Pendulum (May 12, 2014)

I'd imagine you coat the outside at one time and the inside another time. Coating the insides will require you to spray the inside from one side and rolling/turning it. Then you can spray the inside from the opposite opening and roll. Add several coats and the insides should be sprayed nicely . Then there's just the outside coating and the waiting game. Remember that the longer you wait and things cure, the better. I plan to wait a few weeks to cure, then have it soak for a week or so in water and then test it out.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

That makes sense. I can count on one hand how many times I've spray painted or anything similar haha.


----------



## Pendulum (May 12, 2014)

Anyone else have any other experiences with clear coating ornaments or any other solutions to paint chipping off aquarium decorations?


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Givemethatfish - can you post a link or a picture of the plasti-dip container/spray you used? 
Just want to make sure I go out and buy the right one


----------



## Pendulum (May 12, 2014)

Anyone else have any other solution to chipped paint from ornaments in their tank? Other than going out and buying new ones...

I couldn't find the Plasti Dip or Krylon in clear. Found every other color even gold and silver glitter but no clear lol. I still need to try Home Depot though.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

I've been trying to find the Plasti Dip in clear as well - I've gone to both a Lowe's and Hope Depot - and like you, Pendulum, I can find every color but clear.
I can find it on the Home Depot website, but you have to buy it by the case. And then the Plasti-dip website doesn't seem to sell them direct to customers. Grr!

But, i have an interest in this quest to find it as well, as I, too, have a Betta Log that my betta loves. 

Oh the things we do for our fish.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I could only find it on Amazon.


----------



## Pendulum (May 12, 2014)

Home Depot is my last option this weekend in my quest to find either clear coats, in hopes of returning with the promise of bringing back the log for my sweet betta.

As Givemethatfish has said, if I can't find it I'll unfortunately have to buy it online and pay extra for shipping and wait an extra week. But it'll be worth it in the end since I only have one betta (for now) and one spray can will last me through several ornaments.

But for now, the search continues...


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I know Krylon Fusion paints are aquarium-safe when dry, but I do not know if it comes in clear. 

I know for sure you can also use the 2-part epoxy resin safely, and you can usually find it at hobby shops like Hobby Lobby or even a model airplane/railway type store. You can also use marine grade epoxy or the stuff that is used to seal outdoor ponds, but it's also more expensive and typically only available by the gallon or larger. I'm sure, in theory, you could coat it with a slime of aquarium adhesive silicone. It might be a pain to brush on, but then you would know 100% it's safe.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep! Found it on amazon as a single item, and don't have to buy it by the crate. hah. Thanks givemethatfish.


----------

